# am I the only one with bubbling tummy as main symptom??



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,Every once and a while I continue to check out this board. I see many references to constipation/diarrhea/bloating--but not many talk about having a bubbling tummy (like you are baking bread all day long). This and the bloat that is associated with it is my main and most aggravating symptom- along with low blood pressure. Eric seems to be focused on the mind/gut connection in hypnotherapy--yet no one seems to discuss bacterial problems and how to correct an imbalance in the gut that could be causing my constantly perculating tummy (no matter what I eat!). Is there anyone out there with these symptoms predominant and what the heck have you done to alleviate this?? I am currently trying IBSACOL and if that doesn't work I am going to give up trying, I swear!! I have had 2.5 years of living this way and I am bone-tired of it....Thanks for any replies!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Both myself and my mother suffer from bubbling stomach. So far I haven't found anything to stop this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Both myself and my mother suffer from bubbling stomach. So far I haven't found anything to stop this.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Yes, I have a very loud stomach too! It moves and churns and growls almost all day long. It's very uncomfortable and embarassing at times. I haven't found anything to alleviate this, but I will sometimes drink a glass of milk to fool my stomach into thinking that it's full. I'm still not sure if this works at all! Good luck - if you discover anything that works, let us know!


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Yes, I have a very loud stomach too! It moves and churns and growls almost all day long. It's very uncomfortable and embarassing at times. I haven't found anything to alleviate this, but I will sometimes drink a glass of milk to fool my stomach into thinking that it's full. I'm still not sure if this works at all! Good luck - if you discover anything that works, let us know!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I get terrible bloating with a bubbly feeling too. Sometimes, it feels as if I'm expelling gas within my abdomen. It's not painful for me, but it is an enormous uncomfortable sensation of pressure.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I get terrible bloating with a bubbly feeling too. Sometimes, it feels as if I'm expelling gas within my abdomen. It's not painful for me, but it is an enormous uncomfortable sensation of pressure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Snoppy, I have been thinking the same thing. My main symptoms are a girggly stomach (feels like it is full of air) and gas. Most of the time my is caused my trigger foods both on some days when I eat safe foods I get this reaction. I actaully had a safe lunch today and I was suffering all afternoon at work...:-(


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

Snoppy, I have been thinking the same thing. My main symptoms are a girggly stomach (feels like it is full of air) and gas. Most of the time my is caused my trigger foods both on some days when I eat safe foods I get this reaction. I actaully had a safe lunch today and I was suffering all afternoon at work...:-(


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

nope, you are not alone in the popcorn bubbling gut symptom. Sometimes it feels like I got about four babies down there and they decided to get into a fight


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

nope, you are not alone in the popcorn bubbling gut symptom. Sometimes it feels like I got about four babies down there and they decided to get into a fight


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

I have also been looking for people who are suffering from the "loud" noises. I just went to my family doctor today because my stomach has been especially bad this week. I told him that school just started back, and I am having trouble staying in my classes because of the noises that my stomach makes. They have gotten so severe and out of control that I have started looking for the closest desk to the door so I can dash out if I break out in hot flashes again and feel that I'm on the verge of having a panic attack. Of course my doctor told me what he tells me every time I go to him regarding my IBS symptoms. He told me my attacks have been so severe this week because of the amount of stress I'm under, and if I want to stop the noises, I have to calm down. Considering my family's history, he recommended an anti-depressant, and for the first time in my 25 years of living, I said okay. I'm tired of fighting this battle alone, and I'm tired of constantly worrying about my stomach. I was diagnosed with IBS as a child and because I didn't do anything about it through all those years, it only got worse as I got older. I can't say what might be best for you, but a lot of IBS sufferers don't realize that the stress in their lives contribute to the attacks that so many have. There isn't a cure for this, so it's in our hands to take care of ourselves the best way we can. I do want to suggest that you eat your last meal no later than 7pm every night. It will really make a difference in the mornings. Next time your stomach acts up, try to figure out what may have triggered it. Are you stressed out or depressed? Did you eat late at night? Are you a smoker? If so, do you smoke in the mornings? Are you eating healthy foods and drinking enough clear fluids? It's a good idea to keep track of when your attacks occur. This way, you stand a chance of figuring out what your stomach can and can't handle. Good luck! Mara


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2001)

I have also been looking for people who are suffering from the "loud" noises. I just went to my family doctor today because my stomach has been especially bad this week. I told him that school just started back, and I am having trouble staying in my classes because of the noises that my stomach makes. They have gotten so severe and out of control that I have started looking for the closest desk to the door so I can dash out if I break out in hot flashes again and feel that I'm on the verge of having a panic attack. Of course my doctor told me what he tells me every time I go to him regarding my IBS symptoms. He told me my attacks have been so severe this week because of the amount of stress I'm under, and if I want to stop the noises, I have to calm down. Considering my family's history, he recommended an anti-depressant, and for the first time in my 25 years of living, I said okay. I'm tired of fighting this battle alone, and I'm tired of constantly worrying about my stomach. I was diagnosed with IBS as a child and because I didn't do anything about it through all those years, it only got worse as I got older. I can't say what might be best for you, but a lot of IBS sufferers don't realize that the stress in their lives contribute to the attacks that so many have. There isn't a cure for this, so it's in our hands to take care of ourselves the best way we can. I do want to suggest that you eat your last meal no later than 7pm every night. It will really make a difference in the mornings. Next time your stomach acts up, try to figure out what may have triggered it. Are you stressed out or depressed? Did you eat late at night? Are you a smoker? If so, do you smoke in the mornings? Are you eating healthy foods and drinking enough clear fluids? It's a good idea to keep track of when your attacks occur. This way, you stand a chance of figuring out what your stomach can and can't handle. Good luck! Mara


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:a bubbling tummy


What exactly is that? Is it noise? The only study to look at intestinal noise in IBS subjects found no difference in the loudness. The most likely explanation is that your more aware of the normal sounds.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:a bubbling tummy


What exactly is that? Is it noise? The only study to look at intestinal noise in IBS subjects found no difference in the loudness. The most likely explanation is that your more aware of the normal sounds.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I have what I would call a bubbly tummy - no noises but like lots of little bubbles popping in my tummy - it is usually followed by D in my case.


----------



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I have what I would call a bubbly tummy - no noises but like lots of little bubbles popping in my tummy - it is usually followed by D in my case.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

My sounds are really loud growls. It's awful, and it started right when the nausea started. I have been diagnosed with IBS, but symptoms like this make me wonder if perhaps my dr. should be running more tests on me. If flax is right, shouldn't the doctors recognize too that this isn't a normal symptom for IBS. I know that the noises are not normal at all. Have you all told your doctors about the sounds and movements?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

My sounds are really loud growls. It's awful, and it started right when the nausea started. I have been diagnosed with IBS, but symptoms like this make me wonder if perhaps my dr. should be running more tests on me. If flax is right, shouldn't the doctors recognize too that this isn't a normal symptom for IBS. I know that the noises are not normal at all. Have you all told your doctors about the sounds and movements?


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Flux, etc,No the noises/bubbling is not 'normal' at all- I know what normal feels like and sounds like---since I didn't have this until 2 years ago!!! My doctor put her stethascope to my abdomen and said that it sounding "extremely active down there- like I was baking bread"--this was a gastroenterologist- so she should know what sounds 'normal' or not too! God if we could only get anyone to take this seriously and look for clues as to why our guts are so out of whack! As for what I eat/depression, etc. I have been down this road many many times- I even took 5 months off to relieve stress and my symptoms persisted every day- so I believe this traditional approach to IBS is hogwash for my problems. All the doctors/drug manufacturers want you take a pill to stop constipation or diarrhea- yet not one is working on addressing the bubbling gut/intestinal gas that is out of control. Over the counter #### like "GAS-X" is just that- ####- it has also done nothing for me. If I sound frustrated and upset, it is because I am. If one more person tells me that my perculating tummy is normal- I swear I will shoot them! I am a very intelligent 34 year old woman- who knows her body quite well and I know when it isn't functioning normally!!! Thanks for letting me vent and it is comforting to know I am not alone in my struggles here...Now if only Eric as the ringmaster for this website could tell us what is being done for this bubbling/intestinal gas problem, then I would feel somewhat hopeful....


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Flux, etc,No the noises/bubbling is not 'normal' at all- I know what normal feels like and sounds like---since I didn't have this until 2 years ago!!! My doctor put her stethascope to my abdomen and said that it sounding "extremely active down there- like I was baking bread"--this was a gastroenterologist- so she should know what sounds 'normal' or not too! God if we could only get anyone to take this seriously and look for clues as to why our guts are so out of whack! As for what I eat/depression, etc. I have been down this road many many times- I even took 5 months off to relieve stress and my symptoms persisted every day- so I believe this traditional approach to IBS is hogwash for my problems. All the doctors/drug manufacturers want you take a pill to stop constipation or diarrhea- yet not one is working on addressing the bubbling gut/intestinal gas that is out of control. Over the counter #### like "GAS-X" is just that- ####- it has also done nothing for me. If I sound frustrated and upset, it is because I am. If one more person tells me that my perculating tummy is normal- I swear I will shoot them! I am a very intelligent 34 year old woman- who knows her body quite well and I know when it isn't functioning normally!!! Thanks for letting me vent and it is comforting to know I am not alone in my struggles here...Now if only Eric as the ringmaster for this website could tell us what is being done for this bubbling/intestinal gas problem, then I would feel somewhat hopeful....


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have what I would call a bubbly tummy - no noises but like lots of little bubbles popping in my tummy


If it isn't noise, then how do you sense it?


> quote:sounding "extremely active down there- like I was baking bread"


Why should that automatically considered abnormal? Just its making noise doesn't mean its abnormal. There would have to be something else going on before it could be abnormal. It is true we don't understand much about how the noises are generated, but if it were the case that there were some partial obstruction, it would lead to an increase in activity behind the obstruction, but then your problem would not be IBS then.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have what I would call a bubbly tummy - no noises but like lots of little bubbles popping in my tummy


If it isn't noise, then how do you sense it?


> quote:sounding "extremely active down there- like I was baking bread"


Why should that automatically considered abnormal? Just its making noise doesn't mean its abnormal. There would have to be something else going on before it could be abnormal. It is true we don't understand much about how the noises are generated, but if it were the case that there were some partial obstruction, it would lead to an increase in activity behind the obstruction, but then your problem would not be IBS then.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Snoopy, I can relate to how you're feeling. I too know what normal feels like, and I know for a fact that right now I do not feel normal. It is NOT normal to feel uncomfortable this often. If they were just noises, it would be ok. But it causes me to feel incredibly nauseous, gassy, burpy, and hungry. Is THAT normal? NO.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Snoopy, I can relate to how you're feeling. I too know what normal feels like, and I know for a fact that right now I do not feel normal. It is NOT normal to feel uncomfortable this often. If they were just noises, it would be ok. But it causes me to feel incredibly nauseous, gassy, burpy, and hungry. Is THAT normal? NO.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

My stomach churn and chugs all day long espeically after a large meal. Bloat is also my main sypmtom along with urq pain. if you find the answer for the churning tummy, let me know. Thanks,Donna


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

My stomach churn and chugs all day long espeically after a large meal. Bloat is also my main sypmtom along with urq pain. if you find the answer for the churning tummy, let me know. Thanks,Donna


----------



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I can sense it because the gas seems to be movig around. It can sometimes feel like the flood gates have opened and its all about to move down.


----------



## Fionamp (Aug 25, 2001)

I can sense it because the gas seems to be movig around. It can sometimes feel like the flood gates have opened and its all about to move down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2001)

Hey Snoopy,I have that gurgling noise too. I wanted to ask you about your reference to low blood pressure. Did your GI tell you this was an IBS symptom? I've never heard of this before. Please let me know as I too suffer from low blood pressure.Thanks,CarolynJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2001)

Hey Snoopy,I have that gurgling noise too. I wanted to ask you about your reference to low blood pressure. Did your GI tell you this was an IBS symptom? I've never heard of this before. Please let me know as I too suffer from low blood pressure.Thanks,CarolynJ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can think of nothing that would link low blood pressure to IBS as a symptom.However both things are pretty common so a goodly number of people will have both.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can think of nothing that would link low blood pressure to IBS as a symptom.However both things are pretty common so a goodly number of people will have both.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If they were just noises, it would be ok.


I had gotten the impression that the chief complaint was they were just noises and that that is not OK.


> quote:I can sense it because the gas seems to be movig around.


This doesn't tell you it is gas. If you don't pass it, then whatever it is, it is *not* gas.


> quote: wanted to ask you about your reference to low blood pressure.


Remember, IBS and the liver? No relation there and no relation here.


> quote:However both things are pretty common so a goodly number of people will have both.


Low blood pressure is common?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If they were just noises, it would be ok.


I had gotten the impression that the chief complaint was they were just noises and that that is not OK.


> quote:I can sense it because the gas seems to be movig around.


This doesn't tell you it is gas. If you don't pass it, then whatever it is, it is *not* gas.


> quote: wanted to ask you about your reference to low blood pressure.


Remember, IBS and the liver? No relation there and no relation here.


> quote:However both things are pretty common so a goodly number of people will have both.


Low blood pressure is common?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well based on a non-scientific survey of friends that I have had I know that quite a few of them have lower than normal blood pressure. A fair number who have the get dizzy if they get up too fast type of thing.Assuming that the people I know is not a totally unrepresentative sample of all the people on earth it seems that low blood pressure issues are far from being rare. Perhaps you and I have different ideas of what is "common" For me I tend to use that when it is likely that you know someone who has it/ Most doctors would see someone with it regularly.Low blood pressure certainly isn't a 1 in a million type of thing. More in the many in a thousand to a few in a hundred kinda thing.When I was younger I tended to always run on the low end of blood pressure. Usually not to the point I had symptoms from it, but low enough I occasionally got "do these numbers seem right to you" sometimes when giving blood. It was low enough that if that wasn't normal for me they would have not taken my blood, but not so low that they wouldn't take it no matter how normal it was for me.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-27-2001).][This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-27-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well based on a non-scientific survey of friends that I have had I know that quite a few of them have lower than normal blood pressure. A fair number who have the get dizzy if they get up too fast type of thing.Assuming that the people I know is not a totally unrepresentative sample of all the people on earth it seems that low blood pressure issues are far from being rare. Perhaps you and I have different ideas of what is "common" For me I tend to use that when it is likely that you know someone who has it/ Most doctors would see someone with it regularly.Low blood pressure certainly isn't a 1 in a million type of thing. More in the many in a thousand to a few in a hundred kinda thing.When I was younger I tended to always run on the low end of blood pressure. Usually not to the point I had symptoms from it, but low enough I occasionally got "do these numbers seem right to you" sometimes when giving blood. It was low enough that if that wasn't normal for me they would have not taken my blood, but not so low that they wouldn't take it no matter how normal it was for me.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-27-2001).][This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-27-2001).]


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

My doctor took my blood pressure last visit and it was 86/50- so that is what I call "low" (and they say that b.p. is supposed to rise at the doctor's office because you are nervous/worked up!). I am tired all the time and dizzy almost every day, so I am going to try and address this as my doctor recommends. As for the bubbling/gassy tummy- that is not my only symptom either- just the most troublesome. I also bloat like a beached whale, get gas pains and pain around my hip area. I firmly believe that if a person's digestive system is screwed up, then other things are likely to follow (ie. blood pressure problems, etc.). My main complaint about all the IBS research that is going on right now is that it is focussing strictly on preventing diarrhea or constipation and doesn't deal with the other aspects of having a problem bowel that are equally troublesome! If I could make one suggestion to Eric it would be that when he is in discussion with the drug companies and/or at IBS symposiums that he find out what is being done to address these problems too. Thanks everyone who responded- the more of us that talk about this being a big problem the better chance we have of someone somewhere doing something about it!!


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

My doctor took my blood pressure last visit and it was 86/50- so that is what I call "low" (and they say that b.p. is supposed to rise at the doctor's office because you are nervous/worked up!). I am tired all the time and dizzy almost every day, so I am going to try and address this as my doctor recommends. As for the bubbling/gassy tummy- that is not my only symptom either- just the most troublesome. I also bloat like a beached whale, get gas pains and pain around my hip area. I firmly believe that if a person's digestive system is screwed up, then other things are likely to follow (ie. blood pressure problems, etc.). My main complaint about all the IBS research that is going on right now is that it is focussing strictly on preventing diarrhea or constipation and doesn't deal with the other aspects of having a problem bowel that are equally troublesome! If I could make one suggestion to Eric it would be that when he is in discussion with the drug companies and/or at IBS symposiums that he find out what is being done to address these problems too. Thanks everyone who responded- the more of us that talk about this being a big problem the better chance we have of someone somewhere doing something about it!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the things for IBS-D and IBS-C seem to be helpful for pain and other symptoms of IBS not just stopping the D or the C.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the things for IBS-D and IBS-C seem to be helpful for pain and other symptoms of IBS not just stopping the D or the C.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Dear Snoopy - I , too, have a bubbly stomach, but in my case it is NOT NORMAL as it doesn't just bubble.... it sounds like a WW 11 battle. Ping, boink, etc. People in the theater turn in my direction it's so loud. So, no. There's normal and there's not normal. I expecially notice this while lying down and it actually occurs more when I AM lying down.. like taking a nap. I wish that someone could address this and the gas (farting) problem as I know they are related. Good luck and let me know anyone, if this constant churning problem is being addressed. Libbys


----------



## Libbys (Aug 21, 2000)

Dear Snoopy - I , too, have a bubbly stomach, but in my case it is NOT NORMAL as it doesn't just bubble.... it sounds like a WW 11 battle. Ping, boink, etc. People in the theater turn in my direction it's so loud. So, no. There's normal and there's not normal. I expecially notice this while lying down and it actually occurs more when I AM lying down.. like taking a nap. I wish that someone could address this and the gas (farting) problem as I know they are related. Good luck and let me know anyone, if this constant churning problem is being addressed. Libbys


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

I have the bubbling tummy thing big time today cause I had a bad bout of D last night.It isn't noisy - just feels like somebody fixing popcorn in my stomach and it's all swollen up.


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

I have the bubbling tummy thing big time today cause I had a bad bout of D last night.It isn't noisy - just feels like somebody fixing popcorn in my stomach and it's all swollen up.


----------



## dasilva (Jan 14, 2001)

i get it all the time. its not something that comes and goes - its with me all the time. and its LOUD!!!


----------



## dasilva (Jan 14, 2001)

i get it all the time. its not something that comes and goes - its with me all the time. and its LOUD!!!


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

i get this to - i have trtapped wind that can dispell without external gas very loudly and painfully. I am bloated and tummy is loud and at the moment i have a pain in my lower back right hand side - i know once i have a bm it will calm down. I get spells of this sometimes it can be ok for a week maybe and then i get a couple of days of it.


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

i get this to - i have trtapped wind that can dispell without external gas very loudly and painfully. I am bloated and tummy is loud and at the moment i have a pain in my lower back right hand side - i know once i have a bm it will calm down. I get spells of this sometimes it can be ok for a week maybe and then i get a couple of days of it.


----------

